# Interesting Starting Problem! PLEASE READ!!!



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

well, my weed wacker wont start at all!!! im getn spark,no air leaks, compression is great!, fuel lines are new, im not sure but it sounds like the carb...listen......it will ONLY start if i prime it like literally 15-18times. then it will run for like 30 sec. then die out like its loosing fuel.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

IMHO, the primer only sucks fuel from the tank, through the carb and back to the tank, so you have a bad/clogged fuel filter, pinched fuel line, failing valve in the carb or leaking primer bulb. I don't know how you are determining if you do not have an air leak if you can only get it to run for 30 sec other than the obvious loose bolts and dripping fuel residue, the only way I have ever determined if a 2-cycle has an air leak was to spray carb cleaner along the mating surfaces and listen for the engine tempo to change, however I am not an expert. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would pull the carb and give it a good cleaning. the primer bulb draws fuel into the carb and through the check valves to make it easier to start and returns the fuel back to the tank. You could have a sticking needle valve,clogged inlet screen,bad gaskets or diaphragms. I believe your issue is inside the carb. As far as air leaks , the only true way to test for them is to do a vacuum and pressure test. You could have bad seals,loose head bolts,loose intake, bad gaskets. But normally with an air leak on a 2 stroke its either not going to run or or it is going to run its best its ever ran and then take off on you and seize.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds to me like the carb needs attention, diaphram/gasket replacement.
Dean


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what kind've number do you have for compression?

Checked your muffler to see if its clogged?

also, when you have your muffler off, look inside at the cylinder, if you see any scratches that go up and down, or the cylinder and piston is scored really good. Both of these right here will give you the symptons you are having


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

thank you for the help guys, ill do that stuff today and let you know what happened!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

agree on all terms. 
compression has to be above 90psi to run. you really want it about 110 or so. if it gets up to about 150 you have a carbon build up issue. 
if you do see scoring in the cylinder and the piston you are looking at some cash input. if it is a trimmer that was about $100 brand new you are better off dumping that one and buying new.


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

its got to be your carb man.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a carb issue.


----------

